# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Çfarë është shoqëria?

## Eda H

pershendetje. te gjithe kemi shoke e shoqe, kemi shoqeri. por lind pyetje cfare eshte shoqeria? deri kur quhet nje mardhenje shoqerore? ku eshte kufiri i shoqerise midis dy personave? Ku fillon e mbaron shoqeria? a ka kohe shoqeria kur fillon e mbaron? cfare te bene qe me nje te kesh shoqeri e me nje mos te kesh shoqeri? a e zgjedh e kontrollon njeriu dote  shoqerine? 
me shume respekt
eda

----------


## Gabro Gabi

qdo gje e ka kufirin shoqeria eshte gjeja me e bukura ne jete sepse "dy persona jane me te afte se nje person", per te arritur nje gje te madhe ne jete natyrisht pa shoqeri nuke ka mundesi te arritet nje qellim sepse per qdo vendim duhet perkrahje, vetem dembelat dhe pertacet ndoshta nuk pajtohen se shoqeria eshte qelsi kryesor i jetes

----------


## Evis

Pershendetje!Ke bere shume mire qe ke kapur kete teme.
Shoqeria ne jete eshte shume e rendesishme,eshte integrimi i njeriut dhe mundesia qe i jepet atij per te nxjerre ne drite ate qe eshte ne gjendje te jape ne evoluim konstant dhe shpresoj qe shqipetaret ta vleresojne shume kete per njeri-tjetrin.
 Shoqeria midis dy personave egziston shume mire ,vetem nqs midis dy personave nuk lind nje ndjenje reciproke.Perndryshe un nuk shoh pse midis dy personave te mbaroje shoqeria!






The world is not enough!

----------


## baobabi

Shoqeria eshte nje mardhenie e drejtperdrejte dhe e vullnetshme midis dy ose me shume individeve

----------


## Davius

Shoqeria eshte grup njerezish me interesa te perbashketa. Shoqeria krijohet ne baze te interesave te perbashketa te individeve. Pra jane interesat e perbashketa nje lidhin nje grup te caktuar njerezish apo individesh dhe si kundervlere krijohet shoqeria. Por, ana tjeter e medaljes eshte se interesat e ndryshme te invidideve pengojne krijimin e nje shoqerie.

----------


## BaBa

> Cfare eshte shoqeria?


Shoqeria Eshte Shum e, Domosdoshme per Njeriun.
PS: Po Spat Shoqeri Ska gja mterezi !!

Ne Raste Te Vecanta Shoqeria te jep nje Mbeshtetje me shum se cte jep  
Familja  :shkelje syri:

----------


## RaPSouL

> qdo gje e ka kufirin shoqeria eshte gjeja me e bukura ne jete sepse "dy persona jane me te afte se nje person", per te arritur nje gje te madhe ne jete natyrisht pa shoqeri nuke ka mundesi te arritet nje qellim sepse per qdo vendim duhet perkrahje, vetem dembelat dhe pertacet ndoshta nuk pajtohen se shoqeria eshte qelsi kryesor i jetes


Plotesisht Pajtohem Me Mendimin Tend  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Kryeplaku

Kur e lexova titullin e temes u mallengjeva..... kujtova se u interesua me ne fund dikush per "marreveshjen sociale" te Lock apo per "ligjin fizik" (mbi njerezit dhe shoqerine) qe kerkonin Hume apo Burke. Jo per gje po kjo shoqeria e shekullit te 21 muk ju duket se po i rikthen nga e para keto pyetje dhe problematika?

Nejse gabimi im! 

Pyetja ishte per shoket e shoqet qe na rethojne e jo per mjedisin social, nese behej fjale per pyetjen e dyte mbase do i shtoja nja dy shkronja me teper hulumtimi. Por meqenese behet fjale per rastin e pare.... cfare prisni pra shkoni dhe pyetini vet shoket tuaj... mos prisni pergjigje nga nje ekran!

flm

----------


## Fiona

Per vete, ato njerez qe i quaj "shoqe/shok" ose "friends" i kam njoft me vite. Kemi kaluar situata te ndryshme bashk ku me te vertet esht treguar n.q.s personi esht i mir apo i keq. Te tjeret qe dal ne fundjav ose i shof ne shkoll ktu e atje jan vetem acquantances (s'e di si quhet ne shqip).

----------


## KUSi

*per mua shoqeria eshte pasuria me e madhe e nje njeriu*

----------


## YaSmiN

Per mua shoqeria eshte dicka e rendesishme sidomos kur punoj me ta edhe kaloj diten me ta.Te duash shoqerine tende edhe te interesohesh do te ishte me e thjesht sidomos ne kohen e veshtire te sotme sepse sot njerezit jetojne me interesa edhe jetojne me fjalin "duhet te japesh qe te te jap".

----------

